# New camera, video post 41



## reefdive (Aug 16, 2011)

Get your glass really clean and you water really clear . Better yet set up a studio for taking pic's of individual's or small groups . And loan me your Camera and especially that macro lense


----------



## reefdive (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh and you will find lighting especially off camera lighting may be more important than anything else


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

reefdive said:


> Oh and you will find lighting especially off camera lighting may be more important than anything else


Thanks I have the first two about clean glass and water down. I usually close the drapes to keep ambient light down also.

We'll need to discuss your location on the macro lens.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Got a nice little surprise... the camera and lens are due to be delivered today!!

Let the learning begin.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

One of the more important items if you want to capture moving things (like your fish) would be an external flash. Speedlites (430 or 580) are good choices, or Youngnuo or such copies of them.

The T3i has a wireless flash trigger which unfortunately doesn't work that great photographing our tanks for two reasons - the pop-up trigger flash, even at its lower intensity, still causes reflections in the glass, and second, since it bounces straight back the signal often doesn't find its way to the slave flash that's positioned over the tank. So, radio triggers or a hot shoe adapter cable might be better options, at added cost.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Canon Pimp Club Represent!!!! 

That's an awesome little camera to begin with man. Feel free to PM me if you need assistance. 

Wasserpest is right, I don't use the built-in wireless flash controller. Get this cheap one off Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-...IXZW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336491672&sr=8-1

Best way to learn is to RTFM, practice, and more practice!  Oh and have FUN!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> One of the more important items if you want to capture moving things (like your fish) would be an external flash. Speedlites (430 or 580) are good choices, or Youngnuo or such copies of them.
> 
> The T3i has a wireless flash trigger which unfortunately doesn't work that great photographing our tanks for two reasons - the pop-up trigger flash, even at its lower intensity, still causes reflections in the glass, and second, since it bounces straight back the signal often doesn't find its way to the slave flash that's positioned over the tank. So, radio triggers or a hot shoe adapter cable might be better options, at added cost.


I have been looking at external flashes and wondering about their need. Thanks for the confirmation.



speedie408 said:


> Canon Pimp Club Represent!!!!
> 
> That's an awesome little camera to begin with man. Feel free to PM me if you need assistance.
> 
> ...


Thanks Speedie, it is a progression in my camera quality. I started with a cheap Kodak P&S then went to a Canon SX 20 IS which is what I have been using to take the photos I have been posting of my tanks and now a real DSLR.

Thanks for the link and info both of you on using a remote. That will be a soon to be purchased item.

I always try to RTFM and firmly believe in practicing and having fun.

Which flash do you like best between the 430 and 580?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I decide to get a Youngnuo YN560 external flash. So I should have it and the remote in a few days.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You should be just fine with the YN560.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great thanks. How would you place it for taking fish pics? I have seen guys saying they have it over the tank and others on a tripod.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just use my left hand, while the right holds the camera. My tripod collects dust until I feel the urge to do HD vid, every once in a while.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Reply OK just hold it to the side to reduce flare and bounce back.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hold it above the tank.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

OK, I have a canopy over my tank so I will find a way to get it set. Thanks for the help.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

No worries. You can also use an eggcrate (sold at HD) to set the flash on top of it while you maneuver yourself around your tank, shooting away.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool, I have modded my center strap because it was so wide by removing the plastic in the middle so that with the egg crate should make a perfect spot I hope.

I didn't go into work today because I am feeling bad but the camera and lenses are being delivered there. I will head in and pick them up once they are delivered because I don't want to leave them over night. Extra practice today.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Shots taken with the camera. I feel like the SX 20 IS is a kiddy camera already.

Macro lens shots

















55-250 lens shot Taken from about 7' away.









18-55 lens shot this lens works best with the limited space in my apartment. Taken from about 7' away.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ive been thinking about the rebel t2i recently, how do you like that camera?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

kribkeeper888 said:


> Ive been thinking about the rebel t2i recently, how do you like that camera?


I have started out loving it and I expect things to improve from there as time goes on.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

2in10 said:


> I have started out loving it and I expect things to improve from there as time goes on.


Haha thats good to know, Ive gotten fed up with P&S cameras. Also wanna see more pics!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

kribkeeper888 said:


> Haha thats good to know, Ive gotten fed up with P&S cameras. Also wanna see more pics!!


My P&S which took some very good shots is relegated to the bullpen now. I took some of my reef tank so I will post some of them soon.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

What lens did you use on that? Looks good, maybe a little grainy but that could be lack of focus, iso?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

They are all the macro lens and most likely ISO. Stats are 1/125 shutter, f/13, 6400 ISO.

Macros will improve when my remote flash arrives I am certain. Still playing around and learning. I know I can go with a slower shutter and ISO and f stop. Trying to find the right balance of depth.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ive always had the best luck with a very low ISO but then my tank has a lot of light over it


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have 3 T5HO over the tank, 2 6500K and an UVL Actinic White which is a strong pink color.

My depth of field and shutter speed could be an issue right now. I will see what happens when the remote flash arrives.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've got 4 T5HOs over my tank and don't have a need for a flash. I think you could probably shoot at a lower ISO... try around 400... you shouldn't have as grainy of images then. My camera settings are 1/125 for shutter, f/2.8-4 depending where in the tank I'm shooting. Just play around with it and you'll find some settings that work for you


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

I usually shoot at ISO 100, i just dont like grainy pictures


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't like grain in my images either, but sometimes, depending on the situation, you can't get around it. Even at 400, it's not bad, but it's noticeable. Heck, if your camera can go down to 50, that would be ideal!

I usually shoot at 100, but when it comes down to the tank, it gets bumped to 400


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

nice shots 2in10!

the last pic, is that r. nanjenshan? 

how do you like that macro lens? been doing all my shots with the kit 18-55, still need to decide on a macro and pull the trigger.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I use that macro lens at work and it's a great lens. I need to get my hands on a macro lens for my own personal use and this is the lens I am going to get when the time comes


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

shinycard255 said:


> I've got 4 T5HOs over my tank and don't have a need for a flash. I think you could probably shoot at a lower ISO... try around 400... you shouldn't have as grainy of images then. My camera settings are 1/125 for shutter, f/2.8-4 depending where in the tank I'm shooting. Just play around with it and you'll find some settings that work for you


I am still finding the sweet spot as you suggested. Experimenting like crazy.

Thanks.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Some more macro shots


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

The shots look a lot less grainy 

They look great too

What settings you using?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I moved down to f/5.6, ISO 800, 1/60 on 1, 3 and 4. 1/60, f/8.0, ISO 800 on pic 2.

Thanks for the complement. Starting to get comfortable with the weight of lens of the macro so I can hold the camera more steady.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah that looks really good, when you bumped down the iso the grainy look went away, great job!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, this is really becoming fun as I acclimate to the camera. I am starting to have very high expectations now.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

any aquarium video samples on your t3i ?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I haven't tried it yet. I will try a remember to do that tonight.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Per limz' request

http://s980.photobucket.com/albums/...es/?action=view&current=051712Plantedtank.mp4


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

2in10 said:


> Per limz' request
> 
> http://s980.photobucket.com/albums/...es/?action=view&current=051712Plantedtank.mp4


nice , thanks


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

So as I am likely to do I have gone crazy with the new hobby. I have purchased a 50 f/1.4, a 10-22 f/3.5-4.5, a 17-55 f/2.8 and a 70-300 f/4-5.6. I really love the two faster lenses and am learning the capabilities of the other two. I am really starting to see the possibilities with the 10-22 and the tele zoom works very similar to the kit tele zoom just with better quality and range.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks good, the camera did a good job on the video! It was nice to see the video because I normally don't see any fish in your tank unless I look really hard, that black triangle on their tails it perfect camo looking just like a leaf shadow.

For some reason I don't like DSLR's with video, I like the hard core M,S,A,P options without the 18 or 24 options of fireworks, active, portrait, etc. but every one is doing it now and the quality is good. I also like your camera it's a big bang for the buck, 18mp, video, etc. I would probably put on the 50 mm f1.4 and never take it off if it's a sharp lens.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

It is a great lens, the 17-55 2.8 looks to be the one that will get the most use.

Thanks on the tank. The video came out real nice. Black and red fish do not show up well in my tank that is for sure.


----------

